# Shoulder press past parallel



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Should you shoulder press dumbbells or the barbell so your elbows come below the shoulder then back up again? That's how I've been doing it. But I see some people only going down to where the elbow is parallel to the shoulder.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Stay around level or just past..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

EpicSquats said:


> Should you shoulder press dumbbells or the barbell so your elbows come below the shoulder then back up again? That's how I've been doing it. But I see some people only going down to where the elbow is parallel to the shoulder.


normally dumbells level with shoulders,though people with injuries may need to stop higher,also guys on overload sets may stop higher buddy.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

But surely you get more out of it by going past parallel?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

EpicSquats said:


> But surely you get more out of it by going past parallel?


Not really mate,just recruiting more muscles other than delt.my elbows never

Go lower than my shoulder to avoid injury.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

mal said:


> Not really mate,just recruiting more muscles other than delt.my elbows never
> 
> Go lower than my shoulder to avoid injury.


Interesting, very interesting. I have shoulder press tomorrow. This is could be very good. I think going past parallel has been holding me back from making gains.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Here you go,with reasons why mate


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

I used to bring the weight all the way down. Now I keep my arms parallel. I've noticed that the muscle stays under tension a lot more doing it that way.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

I tend to go to eye level as soon as the bar is infront of your eyes press it back up which for me atleast is give or take my arms level


----------



## hongman (Sep 26, 2012)

I was literally going to ask the same question today... Iv always only gone parallel!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

EpicSquats said:


> But surely you get more out of it by going past parallel?


If you count injury as getting more - crack on


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## hongman (Sep 26, 2012)

After all these replies its like a split camp lol. Same goes for db chest press and flyes...


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Anything above parallel makes you a muppet.

Pressing just to parallel - you better have a reason why you're not pressing full ROM.

Most important thing is that you should never lose the tension nor the myotatic reflex.

You should do what works for you but if you're not injured or don't have a valid reason to stop at parallel, you should be pressing below as far as I'm concerned.

Saying 'one should only press to parallel because going lower recruits other muscles' is bo||ocks. Next you'll be telling me not to squat past parallel 'because it recruits more of the glutes'.

Full range of motion doesn't mean you need to lose tension. If you're lifting correctly, you should have no issue keeping the tension.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Here you go,with reasons why mate


35 years doing it this way,guess what,still all good,had a RC injury but that was from 210k bench drop set...my own fault,this is correct method when all said and done..use or don't bothers me not


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

All the way down and all the way up.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

James s said:


>


Thanks for the post but who the f.uck's he and why should I listen to him?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

kristina said:


> Anything above parallel makes you a muppet.
> 
> Pressing just to parallel - you better have a reason why you're not pressing full ROM.
> 
> ...


To be honest I get shoulder pain in my right shoulder if I go past parallel ( it's the only way I have ever done it though ) so I think I will try just going to parallel. My shoulders are not very flexible since they sometimes hurt on bench press too ( when my elbows go too low ).


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Derek Poundstone going past parallel doing 405 pounds.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

you go as far down as is comfy for you, shoulders are a delicate area in my experience and you should do what feels right and nto force the joint, incline press will fill out the remaining work on front delts


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> My shoulders are not very flexible since they sometimes hurt on bench press too ( when my elbows go too low ).


You need to work on mobility. This is only going to get worse if you ignore it so you need to start working on your flexibility and mobility to benefit you in the long run.

Warm up with very light weights to lubricate your shoulders with synovial fluid and incorporate mobility exercises and stretches on a regular basis. You can YouTube this stuff.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Derek Poundstone going past parallel doing 405 pounds.


YES! Legend.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

kristina said:


> You need to work on mobility. This is only going to get worse if you ignore it so you need to start working on your flexibility and mobility to benefit you in the long run.
> 
> Warm up with very light weights to lubricate your shoulders with synovial fluid and incorporate mobility exercises and stretches on a regular basis. You can YouTube this stuff.


So warm up sets isn't enough? I have to do stretches?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Less than 10% of people do full ROM at my gym


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Less than 10% of people do full ROM at my gym


Yeah, but does this mean the majority of people in your gym are doing it wrong or right?


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Actually, I've just checked my form. My arms are just below parallel so the bar or dumbbell is in line with my chin.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I think those of us who have been doing shoulder press a while will tell you that parallel or just below is enough to get maximum strength and size gains without injury.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

EpicSquats said:


> Yeah, but does this mean the majority of people in your gym are doing it wrong or right?


I think most do partials as an ego thing so they lift more, personally I'd sooner lift lighter weights and lift full ROM it makes it easier loading up the bar  Ive seen people in decent shape with w4nk form and the other way round too.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

gearchange said:


> I think those of us who have been doing shoulder press a while will tell you that parallel or just below is enough to get maximum strength and size gains without injury.


So why would Derek Poundstone do 405 pounds shoulder press below parallel? I'm not arguing for the sake of it, I'm genuinely curious. He clearly knows what he's doing.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> So warm up sets isn't enough? I have to do stretches?


This is one of the most beneficial things you will learn today.

Type into Google: shoulder mobility warm ups.

http://www.dieselcrew.com/5-minute-shoulder-mobility-warm-up-shoulder-rehab-exercises

Effective 5 Minute Shoulder Mobility & Warm-up:


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

I used to go bellow parallel ended up injuring and getting boggles so now info parallel elbows not past shoulder and feel my shoulders have developed much better and stronger,

Again as previously said go to the depth it feels comfortable


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

I i barbell military i bring the bar to my chin. With.dumbells i go just below parallel. Half reps dont count!!'


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

EpicSquats said:


> So why would Derek Poundstone do 405 pounds shoulder press below parallel? I'm not arguing for the sake of it, I'm genuinely curious. He clearly knows what he's doing.


Because the technique is totally different to standard bb reps.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> Less than 10% of people do full ROM at my gym


You'd be surprised at how many actually know full range of motion, less than 10% even :lol:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

ive seen gym`goers with awesome shoulders who go below and the same with those that go to parr

find what works for you without blowing ur RC


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

EpicSquats said:


> So why would Derek Poundstone do 405 pounds shoulder press below parallel? I'm not arguing for the sake of it, I'm genuinely curious. He clearly knows what he's doing.


It's a completely different technique necessary for competition .


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

ur gonna get over enthusiastic noobs chucking silly weights on the bar and fcuking themselves up using a 405lb poundstone press as an example aswell lol

sensible training helps you suss out what works without hurting urself


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

If shoulder mobility is good then you can certainly go all the way down - look at oly lifters / strongmen doing push presses for example.

I go all the way down.

It could be argued that this is unnecessary if hypertrophy is the goal rather than functional strength, however.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

SK50 said:


> If shoulder mobility is good then you can certainly go all the way down - look at oly lifters / strongmen doing push presses for example.
> 
> I go all the way down.
> 
> It could be argued that this is unnecessary if hypertrophy is the goal rather than functional strength, however.


I want strength gains, not just bigger shoulders.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> I want strength gains, not just bigger shoulders.


Well in that case it depends what you want to be strong at. Strength exists only in application.

If you want to be strong at pressing stuff after picking it up/cleaning it then you need to go all the way down. You should also power clean it and be standing, not seated, in which case you start from the full bottom position anyway


----------



## DaveW3000 (Mar 25, 2013)

I've always touched my chest on every rep with bb mp. Never had any shoulder issues from it and currently only and few kg's off pressing body weight.

DB's probably stop around chin.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

This is why Arnold presses reign supreme for shoulder development - rotator cuff issues or not, you can still go through the whole range of motion without aggravating anything.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> Derek Poundstone going past parallel doing 405 pounds.


He is still a few inches short of full ROM in this video though

I am assuming this is because he is training for log press where the diameter of the log puts it a few inches above the collar bone


----------



## Seosamh (Apr 15, 2014)

i used to really low but then i stoped dumbells i use mostly barbells now i feel better workouts and target the muscles better maybe a little dumbell at the end if i have time but ive been goin to 90 degress on barbbell shoulder press for a few weeks now and i feel it working a lot better and no pain or discomfort really burns like and u can squeze on up more and hit traps too do what works for u


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

SK50 said:


> He is still a few inches short of full ROM in this video though
> 
> I am assuming this is because he is training for log press where the diameter of the log puts it a few inches above the collar bone


I am a big fan of poundstone but he actualy failed that lift at his sticking point 3/4 way up and was helped through it....just saying:rolleyes:


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

biglbs said:


> Here you go,with reasons why mate


I've watched a fair few of this guy's videos and I'd be more than happy with his physique.

Is he one to listen to, if you know what I mean?

He was still arching his back a fair bit during the 'correct' example I might add!


----------



## Red Viper (Mar 14, 2014)

IMO you should go all the way down.

but you also have to look at the technique used. Some prefer to flare their elbows out (which when going low can put a lot of strain on the RC) and others will do it with the arms at a 45 degree angle or less so that their elbows are pointing more forwards


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

The Sweeney said:


> I've watched a fair few of this guy's videos and I'd be more than happy with his physique.
> 
> Is he one to listen to, if you know what I mean?
> 
> He was still arching his back a fair bit during the 'correct' example I might add!


Idk if he is,but i am i was just using his video as an example of correct form,no real problem arching back if your back is ok imo


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I do Barbell presses to nose and seem to of benefited more from this than going all the way to chest. Although when using DB's i go past parallel. i don't go all the way down though as i find the strain on my delts too much and not worth it IMO. if i feel like i'm growing from the ways i'm doing it without causing myself any injuries then they'll do for me


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> I do Barbell presses to nose and seem to of benefited more from this than going all the way to chest. Although when using DB's i go past parallel. i don't go all the way down though as i find the strain on my delts too much and not worth it IMO. if i feel like i'm growing from the ways i'm doing it without causing myself any injuries then they'll do for me


I don't shoulder press dumbells anymore at all now,i do heavy overload upright rows Biglbs style lol,then get on the smithy ,to take out any risk of injury to my old bones:lol:

Mobility issues affect many people and the shoulder is so easy to damage,because of its very function,over the years i have had many shoulder injuries from accidents/fighting and poor form/ego in my younger days.These days i box clever and have never looked back tbh.

You are right to do what suits you,really that is what everyone should do,though the Op asked how to perform this movement,i hope he takes his own route as time passes.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I don't shoulder press dumbells anymore at all now,i do heavy overload upright rows Biglbs style lol,then get on the smithy ,to take out any risk of injury to my old bones:lol:
> 
> Mobility issues affect many people and the shoulder is so easy to damage,because of its very function,over the years i have had many shoulder injuries from accidents/fighting and poor form/ego in my younger days.These days i box clever and have never looked back tbh.
> 
> You are right to do what suits you,really that is what everyone should do,though the Op asked how to perform this movement,i hope he takes his own route as time passes.


i never go heavy on DB presses really and do them with a pause at bottom. My favorite exercise for building my shoulders though is lateral raises, light and strict and then heavy and partials. This with smith press to nose works a treat i think.

and in relation to the OP you do what you feel is most comfortable, not everyone has great mobility and therefore cant go all the way down to chest. Best thing to do is to play about with different ROMS and see which you feel you get the most benefits from


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

In respect of injury risk the relative length of the upper arm often affects how much below parallel a person can comfortably go - generally someone with relatively long arms can drop their elbows several inches below parallel before the shoulder starts to impinge, but someone with shorter arms may well only be able to go an inch or so.

If you take a moderately loaded barbell or set of dbs and do a slow negative overhead press going as low as you can you should be able to subtly feel the point at which the shoulders start to change into a less comfortable position - to me the sensation feels like something is starting to feel squashed kind of in the middle of my shoulder joint. Maximum depth should generally be just before you drop to that point. For me that means I can go so my elbows are around 4 inches lower than parallel. For my shorter armed old training partner it was barely an inch.


----------



## Sul (Feb 2, 2014)

On seated db press I go parallel. On standing DB press (which is better imo) I touch my shoulders.


----------

